# VirtualBox install from Ports



## luvablemarmot (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi

I'm attempting to install Virtualbox from ports following the information in the FreeBSD handbook.

I can't get it to build and I'm kinda stumped on the error I am getting.

Any assistance would be appreciated. I'm installing this on Freebsd 7.0 amd64 build.


```
[root@localhost /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox]# make install clean                                                                                                                                                                  
kmk[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902'
kBuild: Compiling RuntimeR0Drv - /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-
freebsd.c
kBuild: Compiling RuntimeR0Drv - /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/freebsd/semeventmulti-
r0drv-freebsd.c
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-freebsd.c: In function 
'RTSemEventSignal':/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/freebsd/semeventmulti-r0drv-freebsd.c: 
In function 'RTSemEventMultiSignal':
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/freebsd/semeventmulti-r0drv-freebsd.c:146: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-freebsd.c:147: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be
kmk[2]: *** [/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeR0Drv/r0drv/freebsd/semeventmulti-r0drv-freebsd.o] Error 1

The failing command:
@cc -c -O2 -Wall -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused -Wno-trigraphs -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wno-pointer-sign -Wstrict-
prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -Wnested-externs -O2 -fformat-extensions -ffreestanding -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common 
-finline-limit=8000 -fno-stack-protector -O2 -mtune=generic -fno-omit-frame-pointer -nostdinc -std=c99 -m64 --param inline-unit-growth=100 
--param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -mfpmath=387 -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow 
-msoft-float -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -Wundef -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/out/freebsd.amd64/release
/gen-sys-hdrs -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/src/VBox/Runtime -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/src/VBox/Runtime/include -I/sys -I/sys/contrib/altq -I/sys/../include -I/usr/include -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/include -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/out/freebsd.amd64/release -DVBOX -DVBOX_OSE -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DRTPATH_APP_PRIVATE=\"/usr/local/share/virtualbox\" -DRTPATH_APP_PRIVATE_ARCH=\"/usr/local/lib/virtualbox\" -DRTPATH_SHARED_LIBS=\"/usr/local/lib/virtualbox\" -DRTPATH_APP_DOCS=\"/usr/local/share/doc/virtualbox\" -DRT_OS_FREEBSD -D__FREEBSD__ -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -D__AMD64__ -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DRT_WITHOUT_NOCRT_WRAPPERS -DRT_NO_EXPORT_SYMBOL -Wp,-MD,/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeR0Drv/r0drv/freebsd/semeventmulti-r0drv-freebsd.o.dep -Wp,-MT,/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeR0Drv/r0drv/freebsd/semeventmulti-r0drv-freebsd.o -Wp,-MP -o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeR0Drv/r0drv/freebsd/semeventmulti-r0drv-freebsd.o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/freebsd/semeventmulti-r0drv-freebsd.c
kmk[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
kmk[2]: *** [/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeR0Drv/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-
r0drv-freebsd.o] Error 1

The failing command: 
@cc -c -O2 -Wall -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused -Wno-trigraphs -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wno-pointer-sign -Wstrict-
prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -Wnested-externs -O2 -fformat-extensions -ffreestanding -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common 
-finline-limit=8000 -fno-stack-protector -O2 -mtune=generic -fno-omit-frame-pointer -nostdinc -std=c99 -m64 --param inline-unit-growth=100 
--param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -mfpmath=387 -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow 
-msoft-float -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -Wundef -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/out/freebsd.amd64/release
/gen-sys-hdrs -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/src/VBox/Runtime -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/src/VBox/Runtime/include -I/sys -I/sys/contrib/altq -I/sys/../include -I/usr/include -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/include -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/out/freebsd.amd64/release -DVBOX -DVBOX_OSE -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DRTPATH_APP_PRIVATE=\"/usr/local/share/virtualbox\" -DRTPATH_APP_PRIVATE_ARCH=\"/usr/local/lib/virtualbox\" -DRTPATH_SHARED_LIBS=\"/usr/local/lib/virtualbox\" -DRTPATH_APP_DOCS=\"/usr/local/share/doc/virtualbox\" -DRT_OS_FREEBSD -D__FREEBSD__ -DRT_ARCH_AMD64 -D__AMD64__ -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DRT_WITHOUT_NOCRT_WRAPPERS -DRT_NO_EXPORT_SYMBOL -Wp,-MD,/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeR0Drv/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-freebsd.o.dep -Wp,-MT,/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeR0Drv/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-freebsd.o -Wp,-MP -o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/RuntimeR0Drv/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-freebsd.o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-freebsd.c
kmk[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-.0.51r22902'
kmk[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-.0.51r22902'
kmk[2]: *** Exiting with status 2
kmk[1]: *** [pass_libraries_this] Error 2
kmk[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox/work/virtualbox-3.0.51r22902'
kmk: *** [pass_libraries_order] Error 2
*** Error code 2
```


----------



## Eponasoft (Oct 31, 2009)

Good freakin' luck. I spent three days trying to get this beast installed to no avail...couldn't get past the dbus build stage. As an aside, KDE4 broke in the process.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 31, 2009)

@luvablemarmot
use code tags


----------



## oliverh (Oct 31, 2009)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox

Maybe this is of some help.


----------



## luvablemarmot (Nov 1, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> @luvablemarmot
> use code tags



whoops my bad, sorry.


----------



## Steven (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey everybody,

I got exactly the same error, but I don't get the clou what exactly you ment by using code tags, and how it could help me.

would be nice if you can help me out.

Thanks so far,
Steven


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 17, 2010)

```
tags are for formatting your posts here, it has nothing to do with the actual problem.
```


----------



## Steven (Feb 18, 2010)

:stud

sorry....

So are there any suggestions on that topic?


----------



## Steven (Feb 22, 2010)

hm I don't have any ideas about that.
here is what I'm doin...

My System:
 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE GENERIC i386



```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod/ && make
```


Error showin up that way...


```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.2_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src && make
*** Building 'vboxdrv' module ***
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.2_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release
/bin/src/vboxdrv
@ -> /usr/src/sys
.
.
.
.
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.2_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxdrv/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-
freebsd.c: In function 'RTSemEventSignal':
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.2_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxdrv/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-
freebsd.c:147: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.2_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxdrv.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.2_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod.
```


so what can I do to fix that 'RTSemEventSignal'??


Greetz
Steven


----------



## mdicotomia (Mar 26, 2010)

I got the same error. Does anybody knows how to fix it?
I need the virtualbox so much... I hope anybody can help me.

Thanks.


----------



## OH (Mar 26, 2010)

Maybe this is linked to having 


```
options SYSVSEM
options P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES
```

in the kernel configuration?


----------



## bsdmonk (Apr 5, 2010)

Dear all,
a couple days ago I've decided to install Virtualbox on my FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE i386 system,
but it just won't compile. It seems to be exactly the same error like the topic opener's one.


```
kmk[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE'
/usr/local/share/kBuild/footer.kmk:3132: warning: overriding recipe for target `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE
/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxdrv/include/iprt/net.h'
/usr/local/share/kBuild/footer.kmk:3132: warning: ignoring old recipe for target `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE
/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxdrv/include/iprt/net.h'
kBuild: Compiling RuntimeGuestR0 - /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-
freebsd.c
[b]/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-freebsd.c: In function 
'RTSemEventSignal':
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-freebsd.c:147: error: void value 
not ignored as it ought to be[/b]
kmk[2]: *** [/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-
r0drv-freebsd.o] Error 1
The failing command:
@cc -c -O2 -Wall -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused -Wno-trigraphs -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wno-pointer-sign -Wstrict-
prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -Wnested-externs -O2 -fformat-extensions -ffreestanding -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common 
-finline-limit=8000 -fno-stack-protector -O2 -mtune=generic -fno-omit-frame-pointer -nostdinc -std=c99 -m32 -mno-align-long-strings 
-mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE
/out/freebsd.x86/release/gen-sys-hdrs -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime -I/usr/ports/emulators
/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/include -I/sys -I/sys/contrib/altq -I/sys/../include -I/usr/include -I/usr/ports
/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/include -I/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86
/release -DVBOX -DVBOX_OSE -DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING -DRTPATH_APP_PRIVATE=\"/usr/local/share/virtualbox-ose\" 
-DRTPATH_APP_PRIVATE_ARCH=\"/usr/local/lib/virtualbox\" -DRTPATH_SHARED_LIBS=\"/usr/local/lib/virtualbox\" -DRTPATH_APP_DOCS=\"/usr/local/share
/doc/virtualbox-ose\" -DRT_OS_FREEBSD -D__FREEBSD__ -DRT_ARCH_X86 -D__X86__ -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_GUEST 
-DIN_GUEST_R0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DRT_WITH_VBOX -DRT_WITHOUT_NOCRT_WRAPPERS -DRT_NO_EXPORT_SYMBOL -Wp,-MD,/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work
/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-freebsd.o.dep -Wp,-MT,/usr/ports/emulators
/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-freebsd.o -Wp,-MP -o 
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/obj/RuntimeGuestR0/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-
freebsd.o /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/src/VBox/Runtime/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-freebsd.c
kmk[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE'
kmk[1]: *** [pass_libraries_this] Error 2
kmk[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE'
kmk: *** [pass_libraries_order] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
#
```

I think the previous error comes from when the virtualbox-ose triggers the compilation of virtualbox-ose-kmod:


```
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DRT_OS_FREEBSD -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_SUP_R0 -DVBOX -DRT_WITH_VBOX -w -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING 
-DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DRT_ARCH_X86  -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -std=c99 -nostdinc  -Iinclude -I. -Ir0drv -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-
limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-
boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  
-Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -c /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-
ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxdrv/r0drv/freebsd/memobj-r0drv-freebsd.c
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DRT_OS_FREEBSD -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_SUP_R0 -DVBOX -DRT_WITH_VBOX -w -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING 
-DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DRT_ARCH_X86  -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -std=c99 -nostdinc  -Iinclude -I. -Ir0drv -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-
limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-
boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  
-Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -c /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-
ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxdrv/r0drv/freebsd/memuserkernel-r0drv-freebsd.c
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DRT_OS_FREEBSD -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_SUP_R0 -DVBOX -DRT_WITH_VBOX -w -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING 
-DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DRT_ARCH_X86  -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -std=c99 -nostdinc  -Iinclude -I. -Ir0drv -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-
limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-
boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  
-Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -c /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-
ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxdrv/r0drv/freebsd/mp-r0drv-freebsd.c
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DRT_OS_FREEBSD -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_SUP_R0 -DVBOX -DRT_WITH_VBOX -w -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING 
-DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DRT_ARCH_X86  -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -std=c99 -nostdinc  -Iinclude -I. -Ir0drv -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-
limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-
boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  
-Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -c /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-
ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxdrv/r0drv/freebsd/process-r0drv-freebsd.c
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DRT_OS_FREEBSD -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_SUP_R0 -DVBOX -DRT_WITH_VBOX -w -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING 
-DVBOX_WITH_64_BITS_GUESTS -DRT_ARCH_X86  -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -std=c99 -nostdinc  -Iinclude -I. -Ir0drv -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-
limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-
boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  
-Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -c /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-
ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxdrv/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-freebsd.c
[b][color=red]/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxdrv/r0drv/freebsd
/semevent-r0drv-freebsd.c: In function 'RTSemEventSignal':
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxdrv/r0drv/freebsd/semevent-r0drv-
freebsd.c:147: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be[/b][/color]
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxdrv.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod.
#
```

I've found this thread when I googled for "Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose" and "RtSemEventSignal".
Btw. it was the only one result.

Pleeeease can a pro have a look on this?

@OH

```
# kldload sysvsem
kldload: can't load sysvsem: File exists
# kldload p1003_1b_semaphores
kldload: can't load p1003_1b_semaphores: No such file or directory
#
```

A simple kldunload of sysvsem won't work. Can you please explain in simple english how to unload it while the system is running or how to avoid that it gets loadad during start?

Best regards,
bsdmonk


----------



## bsdmonk (Apr 5, 2010)

Okay, I've found this option in /usr/src/sys/i386/GENERIC and have commented it out.
Now I'll reboot and try it again.


----------



## bsdmonk (Apr 5, 2010)

This did not work ^^


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Apr 5, 2010)

@bsdmonk

Current version of VirtualBox is 3.1.6. You might update your ports and try again...


----------



## OH (Apr 5, 2010)

@bsdmonk: I'm pretty sure Virtualbox won't compile on anything less than a fully updated installation of FreeBSD 7.2. I would upgrade that first.

Further: I see my earlier message was easily misunderstood. I run virtualbox successfully with both options SYSVMEM and P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES *present* in my kernel configuration.


----------



## zeiz (Apr 5, 2010)

VirtualBox 3.1.4 is still available as a package, why to build from port?


----------



## bsdmonk (Apr 6, 2010)

@FBSDin20Steps
My ports collection is already up to date. (i386 7.0-RELEASE)

@OH
All right, now I've got you.

@zeiz
I've found a suitable package for 7-STABLE only, but currently I'm working with 7.0 RELEASE:
http://ftp.riken.go.jp/pub/pub/Free...s-7-stable/emulators/virtualbox-ose-3.1.4.tbz

Now I guess I'll have to upgrade to at least 7.0-STABLE if I want to use VirtualBox.

Thank you guys for your input, I'm quite satisfied.

Best regards,
bsdmonk


----------



## unixeagle (Apr 6, 2010)

*Make sure you have installed the source tree*

virtualbox-ose depends on virtualbox-ose-kmod, and virtualbox-ose-kmod needs the kernel source tree to be present. Make sure you have the kernel source installed.

Python version has nothing to do with your error. Neither kernel options about systemv memory or semaphores.

Let me know how it goes with you.

Regards,


----------



## mdicotomia (Apr 6, 2010)

I have source kernel tree and set my python compilation for default.
I didn't find anybody had to installed virtualbox sucessefully in FreeBSD 8.0.
I update my ports with portsnap.

```
#portsnap fetch
#portsnap extract
```
and tried install virtualbox again, but it didn't work. The same error occurs again.

I will upgrade my system with portupgrade. I hope it helps somehow

```
#portupgrade -af
```
Thanks.


----------



## bsdmonk (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi guys,
just want to inform you that I gave up now. I've upgraded to 7.3R and upgraded all relevant ports manually except the qt4 stuff (it was expensive enough). This is because I can't afford a full upgrade at the moment bcs. I have a mobile internet access only, which costs 10â‚¬/400MB.

Now I come a bit further, but a new error occurs:


```
*** Building 'vboxnetadp' module ***
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release
/bin/src/vboxnetadp
@ -> /usr/src/sys
machine -> /usr/src/sys/i386/include
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/kern/device_if.m -h
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/kern/bus_if.m -h
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DRT_OS_FREEBSD -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_SUP_R0 -DVBOX -DRT_WITH_VBOX -w -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING 
-DRT_ARCH_X86  -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -std=c99 -nostdinc  -Iinclude -I. -Ir0drv -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-
unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow 
-mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith 
-Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -c VBoxNetAdp-freebsd.c
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DRT_OS_FREEBSD -DIN_RING0 -DIN_RT_R0 -DIN_SUP_R0 -DVBOX -DRT_WITH_VBOX -w -DVBOX_WITH_HARDENING 
-DRT_ARCH_X86  -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -std=c99 -nostdinc  -Iinclude -I. -Ir0drv -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-
unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow 
-mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith 
-Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -c VBoxNetAdp.c
ld  -d -warn-common -r -d -o vboxnetadp.kld VBoxNetAdp-freebsd.o VBoxNetAdp.o
:> export_syms
awk -f /sys/conf/kmod_syms.awk vboxnetadp.kld  export_syms | xargs -J% objcopy % vboxnetadp.kld
ld -Bshareable  -d -warn-common -o vboxnetadp.ko vboxnetadp.kld
objcopy --strip-debug vboxnetadp.ko

===>  Installing for virtualbox-ose-kmod-3.1.4
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod already installed
/bin/mkdir -p /boot/modules
install  -o root -g wheel -m 555 /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxdrv
/vboxdrv.ko /boot/modules
install  -o root -g wheel -m 555 /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxnetadp
/vboxnetadp.ko /boot/modules
install  -o root -g wheel -m 555 /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/src/vboxnetflt
/vboxnetflt.ko /boot/modules
===> Installing rc.d startup script(s)
===>   Registering installation for virtualbox-ose-kmod-3.1.4
===>   Returning to build of virtualbox-ose-3.1.4
===>   virtualbox-ose-3.1.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/easy_install-2.6 - found
===>   virtualbox-ose-3.1.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.6 - found
===>   virtualbox-ose-3.1.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcursor.pc - found
===>   virtualbox-ose-3.1.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xmu.pc - found
===>   virtualbox-ose-3.1.4 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   virtualbox-ose-3.1.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgiofam.so - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if emulators/virtualbox-ose already installed
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/local/share/virtualbox-ose
(cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/sdk/bindings/xpcom && /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find 
-d $0 $2 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $1 >/dev/null  2>&1) &&  /usr/sbin/chown -R root:wheel $1 &&  /usr/bin/find -d $0 $2 -type d -exec chmod 755 
$1/{} \; &&  /usr/bin/find -d $0 $2 -type f -exec chmod 444 $1/{} \;' -- "idl samples" /usr/local/share/virtualbox-ose)
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/local/include/virtualbox
(cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include && /bin/sh -c '(/usr
/bin/find -d $0 $2 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $1 >/dev/null  2>&1) &&  /usr/sbin/chown -R root:wheel $1 &&  /usr/bin/find -d $0 $2 -type d -exec 
chmod 755 $1/{} \; &&  /usr/bin/find -d $0 $2 -type f -exec chmod 444 $1/{} \;' -- "*" /usr/local/include/virtualbox)
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/local/lib/virtualbox
(cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin && /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find -d $0 $2 | 
/usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $1 >/dev/null  2>&1) &&  /usr/sbin/chown -R root:wheel $1 &&  /usr/bin/find -d $0 $2 -type d -exec chmod 755 $1/{} \; &&  
/usr/bin/find -d $0 $2 -type f -exec chmod 444 $1/{} \;' -- "*.so *.gc *.r0 components" /usr/local/lib/virtualbox)
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/local/bin
install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555 /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/VBoxManage 
/usr/local/lib/virtualbox/
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VBoxManage /usr/local/bin/
install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555 /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/VBoxNetAdpCtl 
/usr/local/lib/virtualbox/
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VBoxNetAdpCtl /usr/local/bin/
install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555 /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/VBoxNetDHCP 
/usr/local/lib/virtualbox/
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VBoxNetDHCP /usr/local/bin/
install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555 /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/VBoxSVC 
/usr/local/lib/virtualbox/
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VBoxSVC /usr/local/bin/
install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555 /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/VBoxXPCOMIPCD 
/usr/local/lib/virtualbox/
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VBoxXPCOMIPCD /usr/local/bin/
install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555 /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/VBoxHeadless 
/usr/local/lib/virtualbox/
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VBoxHeadless /usr/local/bin/
install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555 /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/VBoxBFE 
/usr/local/lib/virtualbox/
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VBoxBFE /usr/local/bin/
install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555 /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/VBoxSDL 
/usr/local/lib/virtualbox/
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VBoxSDL /usr/local/bin/
install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555 /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/VBoxTestOGL 
/usr/local/lib/virtualbox/
install: /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/VBoxTestOGL: No such file or directory
*** Error code 71

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
#
```

After kmod compiles without errors now, I guess there is a kernel source tree there.
Besides my GDM with GNOME/XFCE4 broke! Okay okay it's all my fault.
All in all VB leaves a very bad impression, sorry for this.

Regards,
bsdmonk


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Apr 7, 2010)

If you are concerned about your money you'd better not use FreeBSD


----------



## gpatrick (Apr 7, 2010)

I successfully built virtualbox-ose from ports on FreeBSD 8.0-p2/i386 with a GENERIC kernel without any problems.


----------



## beat (Apr 7, 2010)

bsdmonk said:
			
		

> install: /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/VBoxTestOGL: No such file or directory
> *** Error code 71
> [/code]



This error only occur when QT4 support is disabled and was fixed with the VirtualBox 3.1.6 update:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/cvs-ports/2010-March/191400.html

Beat


----------



## unixeagle (Apr 11, 2010)

I managed to successfully install VirtualBox 3.1.6 on 8.0-RELEASE-p2. Both on jailed environment and on plain environment. The process went without a problem. I installed it on a headless server, so I unchecked the NLS support and QT4 support. Having the kernel source in /usr/src, the compilation process went smooth.

Regards,


----------



## bsdmonk (Apr 11, 2010)

Dear all,
after cvsupping my ports tree the compile process of the latest virtualbox (3.1.6) finished without any errors.


```
$ pkg_info | grep virtualbox
virtualbox-ose-3.1.6_2 A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-kmod-3.1.6 VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD
$
```

But now I can't start virtaulbox with the VirtualBox command.
I guess that's because QT4 was unchecked, right?

Regards,
bsdmonk


----------



## bsdmonk (Apr 15, 2010)

Yep! I've rebuilt the virtualbox-ose port with QT4=on and finally I can start VirtualBox. Great!

Regards,
bsdmonk


----------

